# Cruise control problem



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, we have a 2011 SE with 45k miles and today the cruise control won't turn on. I cycled the key 3 times and got engine code P0579. Is their an easy fix to avoid going to the dealer?


----------



## Josh1581 (Feb 27, 2005)

Google is your friend. 

Possible causes
- Faulty Cruise Control Function Switch
- Cruise Control Function Switch harness is open or shorted
- Cruise Control Function Switch circuit poor electrical connection
Symptoms
- Engine Light ON (or Service Engine Soon Warning Light)
- Cruise control system inoperative


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Had this problem too, trouble is ever time I take it in to the dealer it works. For me it's a problem that comes and goes at its own discretion.


----------



## jettafock (Mar 11, 2004)

I just had this happen on my 12 SEL this weekend 2x. I had to hit the cruise on/off button 26 times before it actually turned on. I don't know if there were any fault codes though.


----------

